# Turn a Front Yard Into a Kitchen garden - My project



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello,

For growing vegetables, you need more space.

Why not a garden without lawn in front of the house?

A crazy project for me! But I did it.

Ideas ---> *Front Yard Garden - Landscaping Idea Without Grass*

Me over a new raised bed


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd rather eat a plate of fresh tomatoes than a plate of grass. Good conversion of your available space in my opinion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good idea, we use Stock tanks as raised beds for veggie gardens in the front yard.

View attachment 14152


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Everyone needs to know that you really need little space to grow a lot of food. We have a 25 x 75 fenced in garden. We had so much we tried to give it to everyone we know at all of our jobs and neighbors and friends.







One picking


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks good, I just like the fact that in the pic, it looks like you have no visibly close neighbors near your front yard. I built our first raised bed last year, had decent results. More tomatoes than we could eat!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Staged planting should be considered. We can grow four crops of potatoes here in Michigan. 

Also keep gardens separated to control sweet corn and the like polination time.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Good idea, we use Stock tanks as raised beds for veggie gardens in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 14152


Slippy what are the Red things in the picture?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

are you going to be another one of the blog bitchers when the complaints and tickets arrive for violating local zoning laws?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Pffff! My backyard for the winter!! You guys got nothing on me!! You need to step up your game!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> Slippy what are the Red things in the picture?


Painted Bourbon Bottles. Same concept as a Bottle Tree.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Pffff! My backyard for the winter!! You guys got nothing on me!! You need to step up your game!


Very nice Mishie!


----------



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

Greenhouse is the best way too... but for coldest area....

My greenhouse *pictures.*


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is not so crazy, I want to turn my backyard into a garden. If things work out for me, I will.


----------



## Novis (Nov 15, 2015)

Please keep us updated. I do some container gardening and indoor gardening because I rent. You can check it out on my blog. I never really saw the point in "lawns" anyway. They take up so much water and for what? I would much rather have a front food garden than plain green grass.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

My HOA won't allow it and out here in the desert, I'd MUCH rather keep it in the back yard. Predators - four or two legged - would be taking it from the front. Plus it makes it pretty clear who has an occupied house after the SHTF/WROL.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Very good job. Mish love you greenhouse too. Roy


----------



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

I like the greenhouse too !


----------



## kingofthenorth (Jan 3, 2015)

I like your greenhouse MIsh


----------

